# The fun of pedigrees



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Darn it, my time machine stopped at 1908


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BwaHahahahahaha!!!!! Welcome to the biggest time suck on the planet  k9data is a crazy rabbit hole, now what you need to do is order some of the great old Golden Retriever books used off the internet and start looking at photos, trying to recognize certain family looks that appeal to you etc. It is fascinating science and an embarrassing addiction all rolled into one. 

I've been addicted to k9data since my first Golden Retriever 20 years ago, I bought a book called "Golden Retrievers: All That Glitters" by Julie Cairns and I loved it. I had never been a huge fan of the 'puffy, fluffy stacked Golden Retriever" that was the fashion in conformation dogs in previous decades, but I realized that I really loved the more athletic look of the field dogs. I read all about Topbrass Cotton and then got out my boy's pedigree and realized Cotton was a maternal grandsire and my dog had a dozen FC or AFC in the closes few generations. It was a pretty cool blend of field lines on the bottom and conformation lines on the top. And it explained a lot about all the things I loved about my dog. I have been addicted every since


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

nolefan said:


> BwaHahahahahaha!!!!! Welcome to the biggest time suck on the planet  k9data is a crazy rabbit hole, now what you need to do is order some of the great old Golden Retriever books used off the internet and start looking at photos, trying to recognize certain family looks that appeal to you etc. It is fascinating science and an embarrassing addiction all rolled into one.
> 
> I've been addicted to k9data since my first Golden Retriever 20 years ago, I bought a book called "Golden Retrievers: All That Glitters" by Julie Cairns and I loved it. I had never been a huge fan of the 'puffy, fluffy stacked Golden Retriever" that was the fashion in conformation dogs in previous decades, but I realized that I really loved the more athletic look of the field dogs. I read all about Topbrass Cotton and then got out my boy's pedigree and realized Cotton was a maternal grandsire and my dog had a dozen FC or AFC in the closes few generations. It was a pretty cool blend of field lines on the bottom and conformation lines on the top. And it explained a lot about all the things I loved about my dog. I have been addicted every since


Wouldn’t it be fun to see a history channel special to do world history from the perspective of a dogs pedigree.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I have spent way too much time on k9data, it just sucks you in! The longer you are on it though the more you start to pick out trends, popular sires, etc. So much useful information!


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

myluckypenny said:


> I have spent way too much time on k9data, it just sucks you in! The longer you are on it though the more you start to pick out trends, popular sires, etc. So much useful information!


Right?!?! 
it was fun I found a line of names that started with like smith and every sire after was copper brass pewter bronze gold. Like what a fun theme that ran like 50 years. I beat people didn’t even understand the original joke was playing back to smith aka blacksmith lol


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

What better way to get through a boring conference call then on your computer clicking through K9Data, not to mention the hours spent on hold trying to get a human lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Robin @Prism suggested I spend a rainy afternoon looking back on Rukie's line all the way to Lord Tweedmouth and I did. It was fun.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

cwag said:


> Robin @Prism suggested I spend a rainy afternoon looking back on Rukie's line all the way to Lord Tweedmouth and I did. It was fun.


You got all the way to tweedmouth?!?! **** that’s awesome how fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember a time when pedigrees were state secrets.... before K9Data....  Definitely has me appreciating all the hard work that Lesley and Amy put into that website + the willingness of breeders and owners to put information in and make the website _useful_. Among else, one of the things I like to do is test what I can see in dogs, particularly those I see at shows. I just enjoy being able to correctly guess who is close (within 10 generations) behind a dog.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I’ve spent hours looking at pedigrees! I’ve gotten very good at picking out Winx’s relatives out at trials. They are pretty easy to spot. I see Pilot’s online and in GR News. I remember opening it up one time and thinking that a couple of dogs looked like him....turned out being his sire and a half brother. Not a lot of Bally pups in Ohio though.


----------

